# Tie rod zerk location



## Rushm (Jan 22, 2017)

I have received two separate "inner" tie rods with the grease zerk located on the back plate instead of the end of the casting like the original. Is this a problem?


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

Sounds like you may have the wrong parts. All the inner rods I have seen have the fitting on the end of the casting, and the outers have the fitting on the end cap. There is not much room between the frame and the inner tie rod so the fitting is on the end. Also, it would be a real PITA to fit the grease gun in that space. If I remember correctly the inner tie rod had more threads than the outer if you are able to compare.


----------



## Rushm (Jan 22, 2017)

shader said:


> Sounds like you may have the wrong parts. All the inner rods I have seen have the fitting on the end of the casting, and the outers have the fitting on the end cap. There is not much room between the frame and the inner tie rod so the fitting is on the end. Also, it would be a real PITA to fit the grease gun in that space. If I remember correctly the inner tie rod had more threads than the outer if you are able to compare.


I agree that space is really tight. It is just frustrating that I have received the wrong part twice now. 
Thank you


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not a problem if you install 90 degree grease fittings. Many replacement tie rods have a center-mounted fitting. Not wrong, just different.


----------

